# Brother pr 600 problem



## DRUMMERGIRL13 (Jan 7, 2010)

Has anyone had a problem with a brother pr600. Christmas eve the arm quit moving left and right. It appeared to be the x-axis stepper motor. We ordered the motor from brother and it still just hums the arm will move if i help it. I replaced the x axis sensor and still the same problem. It says when it comes on (x axis home postion error) this is because the arm can't move left and right to find the home position. We have been down for almost 3 weeks and are snowed in. Can't take 3 hrs away to a service center. If there is a tech out there please help or if you have had this problem before let me know. 
Thanks 
Aimee


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry, haven't had that issue with the 2 we have, don't know what to tell you.

We just had a tech service both of our machines and one of them had a slight bind in the arm movement. When he removed the covers, the arms were basically dry... he cleaned the arms and applied a light coat of oil and they move much better now. Have the arms ever been oiled on your machine?


----------



## draig (Jul 29, 2007)

There is a Yahoo group which has manuals you can download for the machine (if you aren't already a member) the two groups are

PR600-EMB6Help
PR600-EmbPro-Machines

This may give some assistance, and the manuals are worth having.

draig


----------



## DRUMMERGIRL13 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well it ended up that we replaced the
x motor the x sensor and neither one of them helped. We had to replace the main pcb board in the back of the machine. Thanks for all the help.  We are back and running after 3 long weeks. Thank goodness!


----------



## mmcckc (Apr 24, 2010)

I just bought a used PR-620 with very low hours. Everything was working great yesterday and when I went to turn on the machine today, I was getting an x axis message... Can you tell me the cost of getting this fixed, since you had the same problem? Just kinda want to know what to expect when I head to the Brother dealer.

Thanks!


----------

